# The Best Titanic Conspiracy Documentary (2012)



## Alex (14/4/16)

*The Best Titanic Conspiracy Documentary (2012)

Published on Nov 24, 2014*
****MUST WATCH THE ENDING****

It is a story that has left many questions unanswered, and the documentary provides an intriguing hypothesis that the ship that plummeted two miles to the bottom of the sea was not the Titanic but its sister ship the Olympic.

This film is based upon the research of Andrew Newton and includes the evidence of the British and American inquiries, the eye witness reports of survivors, newspapers of the day, photographs, video, film and radio broadcasts.

The views and opinions presented in this film are based on actual evidence and legitimate inference.

The people depicted are all deceased and can shed no light on the mystery of the Titanic’s sinking.

This hypothesis is presented for viewers to reach their own conclusions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;) (17/4/16)

Watched this last night very good documentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

